# Binoculars---  Zen-Ray ZenEd3



## rjcruiser (Aug 1, 2014)

Well...finally broke down and purchased a pair of binoculars.  Went with the 10x43 Zen-Ray ZenEd3 from Cameraland after a lot of online research.  Got the open box edition for about $340 and have to say I'm really impressed.  Took them on a trip out west to Yellowstone and Grand Teton NPs and they were amazing.  Never had a pair of binos that were this nice and for the money, don't think you can get much better.

Thought about Vortex, Nikon and Bushnell, but at the end of the day, for the cost, the Zen-Rays just fit me a bit better.  Looking forward to using them this deer season.


----------



## deersled (Aug 6, 2014)

Zen Rays are definitely nice for the money.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Zens*

I have 2'pair they are fantastic


----------

